# Trouble Installing a Custom ROM on LG P500



## Kaj Darkwind (Feb 26, 2010)

I've rooted my LG Optimus One using Gingerbreak. That worked fine but I'm having trouble installing Cyanogen Mod 7 (6.5.7) on my phone. Everytime I boot into recovery (clockworkmod) and try to install the ZIP using the "install zip from sdcard" I get the same error:

Installing update...
assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "thunderg" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "thunderg" || getprop("ro.product.board") == "thunderg"
E:Error in /sdcard/ Mik OS - 6.5.7_CM7 port_LG_P500.zip
(Status 7)
Installation Aborted.

I get this every way I've tried to install the ROM. I tried this one: Install Gingerbread Based CyanogenMod 7 on LG Optimus One P500

I even tried the android SDK method here: Guide to Install Cyanogenmod 7 (Gingerbread) on the LG Optimus One - Mobile Geeky

With the SDK method I get to step 2 where I have to use the command prompt with "USB debugging" enabled. When I try to run the adb shell I get a "device not found" error. 

So, nothing I've tried will work... Am I missing something? Does anyone know how to install this ROM on my LG Optimus One correctly? Please help, I've put many hours into getting this to work and have nothing to show for it! :banghead:


----------

